# Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp Tire



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone use these tires?

Any advantage to using a clincher @ 175 psi?

General thoughts?


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

That depends, do you consider horrible ride quality and increased rolling resistance advantages? Other than that they are good tires, very round profile similar to the Ultremo. I think those are better overall, not to mention lighter, but the Vreds are a top end race tire none the less.

_Just to clarify, the first sentence is in reference to running them(or any tire) at 175psi, not the tire itself._


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

I've used a Vred Fortezza Tricomp 700 x 25 on the rear wheel of my aluminum frame bike in two century rides. At 110- 115 psi it rode smoothly and seemed to have good grip under my 190 lb body. It also wears fairly well. I can't imagine many clincher rims that would hold 175 psi or why anyone would pump them up that hard.

The guy who fit my bike weighs 135 lb and tried some 700 x 23 Vred Fortezza Tricomps pumped up to 140 psi. He said they were fast on smooth surfaces but very harsh otherwise. 

YMMV

Chris


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

I've used the Fortezza TriComps in the 700x23 flavor for the past 12 years. I ride ultra events so I experience ALL sorts of road surface conditions. I run them at 145-155LBS. The Vreds have very good durability at that inflation level, and roll very well. I usually get 2500-3000 miles on a tire. I subscribe to the Sheldon Brown school of tire replacement - a new "set" consists of ONE tire, the one whose casing is worn the most. ANY comments you get about harsh ride, or increased rolling resistance, are UNSUBSTANTIATED opinions.

MY OPINION: I recommend them to any and all aspiring ultra riders who inquire, for their overall quality and performance. 
YMMV
-dg


----------



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

I rode a couple sets of the vreds in 25c, I don't think they make the tire in 25 any longer. They are one of the best riding tire i have used.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

at 175 psi your ride should be really smooth - mostly because the tire will be skipping through the air instead of contacting the road. Unfortunately, your smooth ride could be interrupted by rim blowing up due to exceeding manufacturer's max inflation. YMMV but every time I try an 'alternative' tire, I end up going back either to 4000s or pro race 3's. They are the best in terms of performance and durability.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I had a TriComp on the back of my bike for a while. I didn't inflate it to anywhere near 175. At "my" pressure, 95 psi, (I weighed a little under 140 at the time) it rolled smoothly and had nice cornering traction. I miss it a little, but not enough to pay more for it than for GP4000s.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

200miler said:


> I've used the Fortezza TriComps in the 700x23 flavor for the past 12 years. I ride ultra events so I experience ALL sorts of road surface conditions. I run them at 145-155LBS. The Vreds have very good durability at that inflation level, and roll very well. I usually get 2500-3000 miles on a tire. I subscribe to the Sheldon Brown school of tire replacement - a new "set" consists of ONE tire, the one whose casing is worn the most. ANY comments you get about harsh ride, or increased rolling resistance, are UNSUBSTANTIATED opinions.
> 
> MY OPINION: I recommend them to any and all aspiring ultra riders who inquire, for their overall quality and performance.
> YMMV
> -dg


i think it's been pretty well proven that really high (over 120psi) pressure increases rolling resistance on just about any type of pavement. it's physics, pure and simple. when you feel your bike rattling around, it's moving up and down. if it moves up and not forward, that's rolling resistance. what doesn't need to be proven is that traction is reduced w/ high pressure. the less flex and give there is in the casing of the tire, the more your traction is reduced. again, physics. all of this being said...the fortezza is a really nicely made tire, and if used at more moderate pressures rides really well.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I keep mine at 120 psi. I still have my teeth.

And they come in nice colors! Happy so far.....


----------



## shinewheel (Jan 14, 2011)

I rode the plain Fortezzas for years until they weren't available anymore, and loved them. I have about 3200 miles on my newest pair of Tricomps (rotated at about 2k miles) and still love them. You can find them on sale from time to time for about $30-35 each. I'm 182 lbs and run 105f/110r pressures.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

This is a nice midrange tire $36 (PBK). For me at a 155#'s, it rides well at 95/105. Predictable, good cornering and smooth. I get decent mileage from them, the rear had 2,4XX before it encountered a road hazard and went circular file. The Rubino Pro II/III hits a nice price point at $26 (PBK) and has a similar ride characteristic. I would give an edge to the Tri-comp, I just don't know if I felt it was $10 better, the saved $10 makes me 

@175 that makes me think of the 700x20 I used to ride at 115-120 psi when I was a toothpick. Even on the Vitus it was jarring.


----------

